# Some way to control temp of an analog electric smoker



## steves8860 (Jul 5, 2021)

I have been wanting to get an electric smoker to get away from my portable propane one and its temperature fluctuations. 

I found an entry level one that has an analog control. I have been scanning sites looking for an acceptable no frills way to control the temperature in a general manner. PDIs seem complex and overkill and expensive.

Some things Ive come across only go up to 230 degrees. Anything that goes higher seems to be complicated or over $100.

Any ideas?


----------



## Shalenkur (Jul 5, 2021)

Search eBay for "PID controller". This one is $17 with SSR (solid state relay), good to 40 amps!


----------



## daveomak (Jul 6, 2021)

If you are looking for a controller, under 230F if fine...   For temps above that, put it in your oven after the smoke is applied...   I do that all the time...
My smoker rarely sees above 140F...  Then it goes in the oven....


----------



## JC in GB (Jul 6, 2021)

steves8860 said:


> I have been wanting to get an electric smoker to get away from my portable propane one and its temperature fluctuations.
> 
> I found an entry level one that has an analog control. I have been scanning sites looking for an acceptable no frills way to control the temperature in a general manner. PDIs seem complex and overkill and expensive.
> 
> ...



*A DIY setup will cost you under $60.

I made my own controller for use with my electric and charcoal smokers.*

*They work quite well.  I can set temp up to 750 degrees F.  Not that I have ever needed it that hot.

Temp regulates to +/- 1 degree.





*


----------



## steves8860 (Jul 6, 2021)

JC in GB said:


> *A DIY setup will cost you under $60.
> 
> I made my own controller for use with my electric and charcoal smokers.*
> 
> ...


----------



## steves8860 (Jul 8, 2021)

steves8860 said:


> I have been wanting to get an electric smoker to get away from my portable propane one and its temperature fluctuations.
> 
> I found an entry level one that has an analog control. I have been scanning sites looking for an acceptable no frills way to control the temperature in a general manner. PDIs seem complex and overkill and expensive.
> 
> ...


As I search looking for ideas, and for equipment, I found it a bit overwhelming for someone like myself who is not the most mechanical/electrcal savy knife in the drawer.

I think that I found something that I think will work for me on this list. Very similar to the one that someone sent a picture of for me on this forum. I ordered a controller from Thermomart. I  will see how it goes when my order arrives and I try to set it up. 

I came across this during my search and thought it may be helpful:
15 Homemade BBQ Temperature Controller Ideas








						15 Easy Homemade BBQ Temperature Controller Ideas
					

If you’re serious about grilling or smoking, you’ll be looking for anything that can help you perfect this fine art, and controlling the temperature as accurately as possible will enable you to produce even better ... Read more




					www.luckybelly.com


----------



## steves8860 (Jul 8, 2021)

JC in GB said:


> *A DIY setup will cost you under $60.
> 
> I made my own controller for use with my electric and charcoal smokers.*
> 
> ...


Thanks. I think I may be able to do that..  well, I'll try at least.


----------



## daveomak (Jul 8, 2021)

Good deal...  Go for it...  It's a great learning opportunity....


----------



## clifish (Jul 8, 2021)

this one for $33 bucks after coupon should do the trick and keep exact temps


----------



## Steve H (Jul 11, 2021)

clifish said:


> this one for $33 bucks after coupon should do the trick and keep exact temps



Scares the hell out of me:

Is this UL listed?
Answer:
No. It costs extra money to get something UL-certified so why bother if all that does is drive up the price (practically the only metric 99% of consumers care about)? Understandably non-existent UL certifications are a new trend to lower costs since somehow it's not a legal requirement (at least not yet) to have that to sell something in the USA. If it lasts beyond warranty and doesn't burst into flames or explode when it eventually does fail then mission accomplished. see less
By Comment From The Manufacturer on December 30, 2018

And I'm betting it has mechanical relay(s). Not SSR


----------



## clifish (Jul 11, 2021)

Steve H said:


> Scares the hell out of me:
> 
> Is this UL listed?
> Answer:
> ...


that was not the exact one I bought as it lists unavailable.  But mine does have the UL logo on it,  whether it actually is???


----------



## Steve H (Jul 11, 2021)

clifish said:


> that was not the exact one I bought as it lists unavailable.  But mine does have the UL logo on it,  whether it actually is???



Hopefully it was. But who really knows anymore!


----------



## clifish (Jul 11, 2021)

Steve H said:


> Hopefully it was. But who really knows anymore!


you never know anymore on Amazon


----------



## bill1 (Jul 12, 2021)

I'm a big believer in Nationally Recognized Testing Labs like UL, but this is also a good time to point out the importance of that 3rd green equipment wire (grounded plug) and the use of GFCI for any outdoor appliance.  That's your protection in case your "listing" is bogus/counterfeit.


----------



## steves8860 (Jul 17, 2021)

steves8860 said:


> I have been wanting to get an electric smoker to get away from my portable propane one and its temperature fluctuations.
> 
> I found an entry level one that has an analog control. I have been scanning sites looking for an acceptable no frills way to control the temperature in a general manner. PDIs seem complex and overkill and expensive.
> 
> ...





steves8860 said:


> I have been wanting to get an electric smoker to get away from my portable propane one and its temperature fluctuations.
> 
> I found an entry level one that has an analog control. I have been scanning sites looking for an acceptable no frills way to control the temperature in a general manner. PDIs seem complex and overkill and expensive.
> 
> ...


i got something set up


----------



## JC in GB (Jul 19, 2021)

steves8860 said:


> i got something set up




Nice.  That should get the job done nicely.

JC


----------

